# Remove antique door knob with no screws or trim?



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

The interior doors in my home (circa 1895) have knobs & mortise locks that are generally easy to remove, but one knob set I can't figure out. There are no visible screws, and the usual advice (remove the trim piece to reveal hidden screws) doesn't apply because there is no trim piece that can be removed prior removing to the knobs.

The knob has a tiny round hole, but when I stick a nail into it, nothing moves.









I tried removing the rectangular trim, but it won't come off because the knob prevents it from moving (catch-22).









As you can see, the mortise lock has no latch, just a hole where the latch is. (My goal is to remove & service the mortise.) The two doorknobs are definitely attached to each other -- they spin together 360 degrees with nothing stopping them -- so I can't pull the mortise out unless I remove the knobs first.









Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

When you rotate the handle, is that hole still solid? There is probably some sort of detent to release the handles.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> When you rotate the handle, is that hole still solid? There is probably some sort of detent to release the handles.


I believe this is it. Us a skinny nail to depress the inner part through that small hole, and pull the doorknob.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They are correct, either turning the knob a bit to get to the release position, or pushing in the catch, and pulling on the knob, through the nail hole, will release it.

ED


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes, when I rotate the handle, the hole is still solid (it rotates with the knob). If it's a detent to release the handle, then maybe something isn't lined up.


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Tried a skinny nail in the hole. No movement. Rotating the knob has no effect -- the hole just rotates with it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Are you sure it isn't a fake antique? Have you tried just unscrewing the escutcheons and see if it comes apart?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Does it push in and rotate a quarter turn to lock?

Try that and you might find a place to depress through the hole.

Some quality ones were that type.


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nealtw said:


> Are you sure it isn't a fake antique? Have you tried just unscrewing the escutcheons and see if it comes apart?



Mentions that it won't come off in the first post.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Using only moderate force, can you hold one knob and unscrew the other "from the common shaft"?


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

AllanJ: No, I've tried but nothing moves.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

That hole has to be the means to release the knob. Typically that hole is facing toward the floor but because some of the innards of the lock are missing it can face up.
Try putting the nail in again and probe for the release when the nail is between 4 o’clock and 8 o’clock. Also if there is any in and out play in the knob, probe in both positions.
A beautiful home by the way.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is there a slot on the opposite side from the hole?


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks zircon. I tried what you said, but rotating the knob does not change the hole in any way. Whatever is at the bottom of the hole is turning together with the doorknobs.

Also there's no in/out play in the knob.


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nealtw: No, there is nothing on the opposite side from the hole. There is no opening anywhere else on the door knobs.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dbhome98 said:


> Nealtw: No, there is nothing on the opposite side from the hole. There is no opening anywhere else on the door knobs.


 Can you see the shaft by looking in the hole where he latch should be.
Is the shaft the normal square one or is it some other shape.


----------



## dbhome98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Got it!!! I placed a clamp on the "neck" of the knob:









turned the knob hard, and it moved and began to unscrew:









After about 10 minutes (no kidding) of unscrewing:









the knobs are off!

Thank you everyone for your help & ideas.


----------



## Georgedennis8 (12 mo ago)

dbhome98 said:


> The interior doors in my home (circa 1895) have knobs & mortise locks that are generally easy to remove, but one knob set I can't figure out. There are no visible screws, and the usual advice (remove the trim piece to reveal hidden screws) doesn't apply because there is no trim piece that can be removed prior removing to the knobs.
> 
> The knob has a tiny round hole, but when I stick a nail into it, nothing moves.
> 
> ...


Actually it turned out pretty simple. I cut a three-quarter inch copper pipe about 3/4 of an inch long and cut one side. I wrapped it around the door knob and put a vise grip on it to keep the base grip for making marks on the brass door knob. Once I had that secure the door knob unscrewed. I did spray a little bit of penetrating oil in the hole to make it go over easier once the handlebars unscrewed the whole thing came apart like it should and you can take the lock out. Hope that helps


----------

